# Digitial Photo Viewer FC keychain



## ejernste (Apr 13, 2009)

Digitial Photo Viewer FC keychain. The photo viewer did not come with amy software. I can not load pictures into it. Please let me know where I can find a software download or instuctions on how to do it.
Thanks, -n- have a blessed day!, Ellen


----------



## smith_ (Mar 6, 2009)

Here you can find information about Digital Photo Viewer FC keychain:
http://www.mscustomercare.com/


----------



## ejernste (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you Smith, for sending me the link for the download for the software, digitial photo viewer key chain.

I downloaded it sucessfully. Now I am following instructions on how to start it and it keeps telling me that: USB driver does not recognize:
suggestion: try reconnecting the device, done that, If still does not recognize it, replace device...I plug in device and put it on update, then click on software and I get the above message. I tried all "5" USB ports on my puter...
Does that mean that the viewer is defective? Or am I doing something wrong? Please let me know. 
Thanks Ellen


----------

